# we are waiting on rofr



## npmadsen (Mar 8, 2016)

We have hgvc that we got a great deal on.  The family loves DVC also so we have an offer on a AKV. 
This would be a great combo
Keeping everything crosses that we pass rofr


----------



## frank808 (Mar 8, 2016)

Good luck. Also own hgvc and dvc.  The waiting is the hard part.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 8, 2016)

If you are dealing with a regular broker selling DVC ... they know the scope on ROFR. 

I brought 5+ years ago ... got exactly what I wanted ... AKV 90 points contract ... and passed ROFR.


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 9, 2016)

Good luck!!!


----------



## Cropman (Mar 10, 2016)

Always a nerve racking time.  When you quit getting butterflies, you own too many weeks. I know how you are feeling, waiting on week 4 at Hyatt Sunset Harbor to pass.  Good luck!!


----------



## npmadsen (Mar 10, 2016)

There is no way to tell if it will pass. Broker feels it will most likely pass. But no way to know till you hear back. Disney has been buying back lots of contracts at pretty high prices.  I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas morning
Good luck to all that are waiting for ROFR


----------



## DVC Mike (Mar 11, 2016)

Good Luck!


----------

